
Ask HN: Should I charge for my product (20k Users) - sabbakeynejad
Hi HN,<p>I am looking for some advice, I am the founder of http:&#x2F;&#x2F;veed.io&#x2F; an online video editing platform. We have around 20K Monthly users and we have doubled that month over month for the last 3 with no marketing.<p>The site has been free to use while in beta and i believe we will be in beta for 2 more months or so. I want to start thinking about charging for the product in some way and this is where I need your help!<p>Our main competition adds a watermark to every video, you pay a subscription of $20 to have them removed. Simple. They are doing well and growing fast.<p>I don&#x27;t want to add watermarks because I think they are ugly and ruins the user&#x27;s video. I also believe it will give us a competitive advantage if we don&#x27;t.<p>I thought about offering a PRO tools package to our users, but most of our users are entry level if they want more powerful editing tools they will go to some other product.<p>The other idea is to charge for cloud storage? But our users are not making complex videos. they are just cropping the video and adding text. Once they have posted the video on social, they are done.<p>I would really appreciate your thoughts and advice on this.<p>Thanks
Sabba - @sab8a
======
cimmanom
Can you allow free editing for videos under a certain length, and charge for
longer ones? Or allow access to basic tools for free but charge for access to
the more advanced ones?

